# Bathroom Too Small For Dressing



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

Took our 25RSS out this weekend for the first time, everything was real comfy except for trying to get dressed in the bathroom, being the only male in the TT I have to run everyone out to get dresses. I'm thinking of putting cutrains on both bunks, and another long curtain between the pantry and bathroom wall, then keep the front door locked and make that area a dressing room. Anybody have any sugestions.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

There are kinds mods for this one.

The one I like best is to replace the shower curtain with a shower door and use the curtain and rail to make a changing area. The shower curtain matches the trailer to a tee.

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

This is what we did in our 21RS. Makes for a nice dressing area and also closes off the bunk area for when we get up before the girls in the morning.










Mike


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

That is basicly what I had in mind, teenage daughter in the bunk likes to sleep in a bit and she uses the top bunk, so I would like to put a privacy curtain on her bunk, then leave the bottom bunk up for storage, and put the shower curtain in the little hall space.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

That is a good mod that I keep meaning to do. Does anyone know where I can get the type of rail that holds the current shower curtain. My old rail was lost in moving.

Thanks for reminding me of this mod.

Jared


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

camping479 said:


> This is what we did in our 21RS. Makes for a nice dressing area and also closes off the bunk area for when we get up before the girls in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. What kind of rail did you use and how is it secured to the roof?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That's a great idea Mike. We don' t have that problem with the26RS, as the bunk house has an accordian door, and we use it for a changing room all the time.

I would think you would be able to get the curtain rod at camping world, or any other RV parts supplier.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The curtain rod is a plastic "T" shaped deal that I got at the dealer, it comes in 6 foot lengths. I just screwed it to the ceiling panels. The clips come on a long piece of clear plastic that you sow onto the curtain. My DW took a couple of sheets and made the curtains out of them.

Since the bath door is right across from the door, another benefit is it blocks off the view of the bathroom from the main door.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Here's another solution for making those tight spaces less tight...

Space enlargement


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That was funny.......wait a minute. I resemble that remark.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I wasn t going to look at Ghosty s link but Tim s comment made me









I needed the laugh and I resemble that too









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> That's a great idea Mike. We don' t have that problem with the26RS, as the bunk house has an accordian door, and we use it for a changing room all the time.
> 
> I would think you would be able to get the curtain rod at camping world, or any other RV parts supplier.
> 
> ...


Same Tim thats why Peg wanted the 26 for the bunkhouse









Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Rocky in La. said:


> That is basicly what I had in mind, teenage daughter in the bunk likes to sleep in a bit and she uses the top bunk, so I would like to put a privacy curtain on her bunk, then leave the bottom bunk up for storage, and put the shower curtain in the little hall space.
> [snapback]95428[/snapback]​


Sounds like the best mod for you. sunny I think several have done that one.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Here's another solution for making those tight spaces less tight...
> 
> Space enlargement
> 
> ...


Okay. Now you're meddling.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another solution for making those tight spaces less tight...
> ...


LMAO









Don


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

Weight watchers probably wouldn't hurt me either, but it would be alot easier to mod the bathroom than to try an loose weight.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

And more fun too!









Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Thats why I bought the27rsds. Problem solved.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Ghosty said:
> ...


Still laughing!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> And more fun too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim - come on - you're a piper! You're just playin' the part!!!

Gez, you can't wear braces with a kilt!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m still trying to figure out why someone thought the bathroom was for dressing???My 8 year old does not have room to get dressed in there









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I m still trying to figure out why someone thought the bathroom was for dressing???My 8 year old does not have room to get dressed in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried dressing in the 21 thats why we went for the 26
A lot nicer now









Don


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Rocky,

I ordered 2 Privacy Curtains from Outback (through Dealer) and installed them with "I" beams along each bunk. The privacy curtains match those by the Queen Slide and the "I" beam is the same as what holds your current shower curtain.

We did this so that we do not wake the little ones if we're watching TV or playing a board game-late in the evenings...

Jose


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Well all, my Dear Wife had another brainstorm regarding the dressing area.

I recently installed a new chrome shower curtain rod for a client, and removed the existing "tension" rod they were using. When I told my wife I had this "leftover" item, she decided it would make for the perfect privacy curtain.

She made the curtain from an old set of sheets, added a set of shower curtain rings from K-Mart (with "clip" attachments), tensioned the rod between the bathroom wall and the wall next to the door and Wala!!

Not bad for the cost of a set of shower curtain rings!









Did I mention this was my wife's Idea??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Well all, my Dear Wife had another brainstorm regarding the dressing area.
> 
> I recently installed a new chrome shower curtain rod for a client, and removed the existing "tension" rod they were using. When I told my wife I had this "leftover" item, she decided it would make for the perfect privacy curtain.
> 
> ...


Nice Idea
Can't beat the cost









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Ghosty said:
> ...


LOL...and I actually thought it was going to be something good...


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

Alot of good ideas, I will have to study it a little and see which way would benefit us best, may just go with the spring type curtain rods, because our baby girl has 1 more year with us then its off to college, the me & DW will have the outback all to ourselves.
Thanks for all the input.


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

We added 2 curtain tracks across the width of our trailer. I found the ceiling mount track at Camping World. It's flexiable enough to bend. You also need the little brackets that secures it to the ceiling and the curtain slides.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=2569&src=SRQB

I-beam track 96"
ceiling brackets
End stops for Ibeam
slide curtain hooks (don't see them on the above web page, but they had them at the store)

I called ahead, they had to look for the 96" track back in service, but did have it.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Many thanks for this great topic, I had wondered how to put a curtain up. Now it's done. We had a shower curtain laying around, so all I needed was the rod, and the hooks. Took me 5 minutes to do.


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

camping479 said:


> This is what we did in our 21RS. Makes for a nice dressing area and also closes off the bunk area for when we get up before the girls in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same thing on my 25RSS, used a expandable shower rod and cut off a set of curtains from Wal Mart.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Thats why I bought the27rsds. Problem solved.
> 
> John
> [snapback]96035[/snapback]​


Me too









MaeJae


----------

